# Hooded Bandana Cowl Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Pattern is available in English and Swedish. Both files are included with your purchase.

Swedish translation compliments of 
Översättning: Petra Söreskog

Maid Marians Hooded Bandana Cowl is the companion pattern to Robin Hoods Bandana Cowl. Marians Hooded Cowl has different features such as a moss stitch hood border, a cable patterned front, and a slightly smaller hood.

Discounted to $5.00 in my Etsy shop for a limited time
http://www.etsy.com/listing/265265647/hoodie-knitting-pattern-hood-and-cowl?ref=shop_home_active_7

$7.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maid-marian-hooded-bandana


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow very nice


----------

